

Steve Wozniak rips new 'Jobs' Movie - tosh
http://money.cnn.com/video/news/2013/08/21/n-steve-wozniak-jobs-movie.cnnmoney/index.html?iid=S_Taboola

======
zw123456
I tried to tell you, the casting is all wrong. Ashton Kutcher was wrong. I
know, everyone said Ashton "plays dumb", I get it. But really, I am not Steve
Jobs fan, but his IQ was off the charts, you need someone with a much higher
IQ to play Jobs, I even think this and I hate the dude (he burned me a long
time ago). Be he was a genius.

------
tosh
Easier to watch than the last TV appearance.

